# Rollei Rolleiflex 2.8A



## spellitoutlikeoh (Aug 3, 2011)

Just wondering what my Rolleiflex Model 2.8A was worth. I got it from my great grandfather and I know a bit about the camera but there are not currently any of this model for sale on eBay or anywhere else that I can find so I'm not really sure what I should be trying to get out of it. As I said, its the Rolleiflex Model 2.8A which was the very first Rollei model ever to feature a 2.8 lens.  It was made in 1949 and it works, however the mirrors (both inside and in the waistelevel finder - which i dont quite get the point of still) could benifit from being cleaned or replaced. Considering its age though id say it was in pretty great condition. The lenses are pretty freakin clean, its just the inner mirror thats got some spotting on it. 
Im not positive about selling it but Ive already got a couple of other Rolleis so I wanted to see what I might be able to get for this.

Oh, and Ive also got five different Bay II color filters, a lens hood, and a 3pc closeup lens (comprised of the Rolleiparkiel 1, Rolleinar 1 & 2) that could or could not go with it as well. Anyone know what a fair asking price is or should I just throw it up for auction? I really hate to sell it on eBay because they take so much in sellers fees :/  I can send pictures to anyone interested.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for being late with a reply. Your 2.8A could be worth anywhere between $250 to $800, depending on the condition of the optics, mechanics. The mirrors will need to be replaced by someone specializing in Rolleiflex work, cleaning them will destroy the silver coating.


----------

